# VK | Platinum Prime Launches Tomorrow



## Stroodlepuff (14/10/21)

Let the countdown begin! Platinum Prime Launches tomorrow!!!

Perfectly sweet and juicy summer flavours.

5 Exclusive new flavours!
120ML Bottles

This product contains nicotine, nicotine is an addictive chemical. Not for sale to persons under the age of 18.

Proudly distributed by Hashtag Vapes and Vape King

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Silver (14/10/21)

This sounds great @Stroodlepuff !

Tropical Pineapple sounds like a winner - also the only one without Mango!

Do these have any ice or cooling in them?

Not to worry if they don't - i have many bottles of my VM menthol on the ready

Reactions: Like 1


----------

